# CC truck with ladder rack: please post your picture :)



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)




----------



## wnc viking (Aug 4, 2011)

I have the rack it I bought it in 1996 still works good I do like the looks of the system one with the tool boxes


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

Cole82 said:


>


I had this made after my G2 wobbled loose.


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

Not sure why it didn't post.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Roofcheck said:


> Not sure why it didn't post.


Does it slide? IT looks like nice:thumbsup:

Cole


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

My rack is pieced together from my old truck. So parts of it are from 2001. System one has been good to me. I started with a cap and their cantilever plates. I didn't like that setup, as it didn't carry weight well. Got rid of the cap and the cantilever. I have switched all nuts to nylock locking nuts and no longer get loose nuts periodically which was a problem with lock washers and regular nuts.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Homemade racks perform well too ya know,...23 years old and still kicking.


----------



## unhique (May 10, 2009)

For those w ryder rack, can you please comment on its durability, how the finish maintain its look against all the loading abuses?

I start day dreaming about it now. Haha

Also, since shipping is about $500 to CA, I was wondering if I should have it fabricated locally here instead. 

Thank you.

Nhi


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

unhique said:


> For those w ryder rack, can you please comment on its durability, how the finish maintain its look against all the loading abuses?
> 
> I start day dreaming about it now. Haha
> 
> ...


My rack is about three years old I think three:laughing: But even through all the salty winters over here it shines like the day it was new. In those three years I have washed my truck maybe three times. The only thing mine has on it ar just some slide marks on the top of the crossmembers and some scratches from ratchet strap ratchets. Its anodized so its not like a paint or clearcoat or anything. 

Dave


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

Cole82 said:


> Does it slide? IT looks like nice:thumbsup:
> 
> Cole


No it does not slide. Sits on 1/4" aluminum angle iron inside the rails to keep it strong.


----------



## Work&Play (Aug 19, 2009)

I like my stainless one.


----------

